
Powerful Gaming and Deep Learning PC Build - keyboardman
https://leimao.github.io/blog/PC-Build-Gaming-Deep-Learning/
======
bl4ckneon
Do you have any benchmarks or anything? It seems like this article was "I
picked the best things and got good performance". I would argue that if you
are going into deep learning that AMD'S new cpus that they just released is
something that should be considered.

~~~
Jimmehh
This entire build is strange to me. It does seem like they just picked all the
most expensive parts. With Zen 2 I’d imagine an AMD cpu would be a better
pick. I don’t really think there are many use cases that Intel is better, if
they are better it’s only by like 2-4%. He doesn’t want to use a SSD either,
he says it because he doesn’t want to deal with dual booting with two drives,
I’ve never had any issues with it. Then he mentions he only buys Bose speakers
and headphones. Why? Bose are not the best you can buy. You can spend way less
and get way better, speakers or headphones. All I can say is they spent way to
much money on a PC, you could easily spend way less and get performance for
your dollar.

------
User23
Spending over 5 grand and leaving the NVMe slot on the motherboard empty
doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Even if all the SSD does is run the OS it
will make the machine much snappier. Is there some reason?

Otherwise, this is a solid example of a high end build.

~~~
bl4ckneon
I agree. Didn't even notice that. You can get a high end Samsung nvme SSD for
a couple hundred bucks so there really is no reason not to get one

------
jonplackett
No SSD = INSANE

Easily the biggest speed boost any PC can get.

